# A day out in the sun, in the zoo



## ralphy1976 (Jul 17, 2009)

ok, so i got a new lense (18-85mm) for my nikon and i went to the zoo to test it...NO pictures have been retouched, what you are seeing is straight out of the camera, i prefer it that way

some house












trying to be artistic











pretty flowers












a penguin..my favourite of the day


----------

